# Entrées et Sorties



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, 

Sur quel site faut-il faire obligatoirement les entrées et les sorties des accueillis ? 

Merci ☺️


----------



## liline17 (11 Juillet 2022)

En Vendée, nous avons un site géré par le CD, sur lequel nous notons les entrées et sorties, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous les départements, tu fis comment habituellement?


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
T'es sérieuse ? On est le 1° avril ?


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> En Vendée, nous avons un site géré par le CD, sur lequel nous notons les entrées et sorties, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous les départements, tu fis comment habituellement?


Par mail au secrétariat de la PMI mais il y a un an environ j’avais fait autrement mais pas par monenfant.fr car j’ai un souci justement donc ce n’est pas par ce site et je ne m’en souviens plus.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> T'es sérieuse ? On est le 1° avril ?


Nanou arrêtes avec tes « t’es sérieuse » SI je pose la question, c’est que soit j’ai un doute, soit je ne connais pas la réponse.

Autrement je ferais soit à l’ancienne comme avant, ou j’appellerai demain ma puer car il y a un nouveau système justement pour ne plus envoyer par mail.


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Juillet 2022)

Alors peut-être chez toi.
Car j'ai eu la visite de la Puer ce matin, qui m'a rappelé (bien que je le fasse systématiquement), qu'à chaque arrivée/départ, il fallait envoyer le formulaire à la PMI. Toujours même formulaire, toujours même procédure : courrier ou mail à la PMI de secteur.
Je suis en Ile de France et jamais on nous a signalé qu'il y avait une nouvelle façon ou une façon différente de faire.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Il y a une autre façon et qui prend la tête, du TEMPS surtout, alors qu’avant c’était hyper rapide.

En gros maintenant les AM font le job du secrétariat.

D'ailleurs je l’avais dit à ma puer la dernière fois par téléphone qui m’avait relancé pour le faire, et ça me gonflait et je l’ai fait malgré tout.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Liline 

Ça doit être ça … comme toi … un site géré par ton CD 

Il faut tout indiqué.


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi comme nanou91, comme d'habitude,  bonne  vieille méthode avec le formulaire par courrier ou mail. Jamais on m'a dit que l'on pouvait faire autrement.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Pour moi comme nanou91, comme d'habitude,  bonne  vieille méthode avec le formulaire par courrier ou mail. Jamais on m'a dit que l'on pouvait faire autrement.


Petuche

Depuis 1 an, voir un peu + il faut mettre sur le CD tout ce que l’on mettait sur papier, le mettre sur internet voir +

Ça ennuie bcp d’AM et la puer nous a relancé 2 fois l’année dernière pour le faire, c’est pour dire …

Donc il faut s’en souvenir, et là j’ai un beug. Il faut dire qu’on ne s’en sert pas tous les 4 matins. 

C’est pénible tout ce que l’on nous demande, presque comme les toubibs faire plein d’admiration alors qu’à la base on doit s’occuper des enfants ! 

Liline 

Tu vas donc sur ton CD et après tu fais quoi … j’ai un trou de mémoire …


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir Chantou ici dans le 44, cela fait plusieurs années que l'on fait les déclarations début etnfin d'accueil par internet sur le site du cd, rien de compliqué celà dure 3 minutes ! Vous êtes en retard dans ton département ??


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Rien de compliqué certes, mais ça prend du temps.

J’en avais fait 3 entrées et 3 sorties l’année dernière mais j’ai oublié.

Il faut donc aller sur le CD de ton département et ?


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Juillet 2022)

J'envoie mon tableau des entrées et sorties (fiche de mise à jour) sur la boîte mail de la mission agrément. Et je demande un accusé de réception.


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ici toujours avec mon carnet reçu de la PMI entrée et sortie ou passage périscolaire mais en plus on a un site direct çà fait doublon mais tant pis je fais les 2 car parfois le boulot n'est pas fait j'ai déjà eu le cas !!!


----------



## liline17 (12 Juillet 2022)

Vendée enfance n'est pas le site de nos CD, et pas forcément en lien avec la PMI.
Je trouve beaucoup plus simple par internet, je n'ai qu'à entrer les infos de l'enfant qui arrive ou part, avant, par papier, je devais écrire toutes les infos de chaque enfant, puis aller poster mon courrier, du coup, ça trainait un peu.
Je ne connais pas ton département, mais il est probable que tu ai un site dédié pour ça, au pire, tu passes un coup de fil à la PMI, tu ne sera pas la seule à poser cette question


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Je l’ai fait l’année dernière pour 6 enfants (3 sorties et 3 entrées) évidemment que c’est simple surtout lorsque l’on en fait un, les 5 autres c’est la même chose.

Le hic je ne me souviens plus du tout. Il y a de mémoire aussi un identifiant que le secrétariat m’avait envoyé.

Donc je vais lui demander de me le renvoyer et faire une capture d’écran Car j’ai supprimé une fois tous les mails reçus et donc je n’ai plus de trace.

J’aurais dû mettre dans archive.

Bon pas grave …

Au fait Liline j’ai pensé à toi ce matin, j’ai reçu mon remboursement de mes semelles, ça ne va pas loin du tout 8,66€ par semelle mais c’était prévu le remboursement selon ameli fin août …

 « pouvoir… pouvoir … faites ce que je demande … » 🧟‍♀️


----------



## bidulle (12 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,

ici depuis quelques temps on peut le faire sur le site du cd, avant il fallait envoyer la feuille, ça me gagne un timbre au prix ou ils sont....


----------



## Nounousand02 (12 Juillet 2022)

Moi j'ai eu un livret par la pmi .jenvoi la petite feuille à l'arrivée dans les 8 jours et idem pour la sortie de l'enfant


----------



## Leeanna (12 Juillet 2022)

Je remplis ma feuille de mise à jour sur Adobe, puis je l'envoie par mail. (Sur cette feuille y est noté l'adresse postale et l'adresse mail)


----------



## isa19 (12 Juillet 2022)

Idem ici  ( livret  fourni par la pmi  et envoi la petite feuille à l'arrivée dans les 8 jours et idem pour la sortie de l'enfant


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

C’est dingue pas pareil dans toutes les PMI. Livret fourni par la PMI 👍


----------



## Emily (12 Juillet 2022)

*Bonjour Chantou,
Chez moi cela fait plusieurs années que nous devons aller sur le site de la PMI avec nos identifiants pour faire les entrées et sorties, si toutefois nous avons un soucis nous avons un numéro de téléphone à contacter pour toutes questions ou pour nous aider.
C'est simple et rapide mais il faut le faire sous 7 jours et ne pas oublier de le faire !*


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Rien de compliqué certes, mais ça prend du temps.
> 
> J’en avais fait 3 entrées et 3 sorties l’année dernière mais j’ai oublié.
> 
> Il faut donc aller sur le CD de ton département et ?


Et aller dans notre espace perso, cliquer sur l'enfant qui part ou  créer un nouveau. Indiquer les plannings,  les coordonnées etc...ce que l'on faisait à la main auparavant et qu'il fallait poster,  ce qui prenait bien plus de temps !  On passe moins de temps à actualiser le dossier qu'à venir papoter sur le forum!
Ha ha ha


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Et aller dans notre espace perso, cliquer sur l'enfant qui part ou  créer un nouveau. Indiquer les plannings,  les coordonnées etc...ce que l'on faisait à la main auparavant et qu'il fallait poster,  ce qui prenait bien plus de temps !  On passe moins de temps à actualiser le dossier qu'à venir papoter sur le forum!
> Ha ha ha


Moi je préfère papoter ça me détend donc ne je n’ai pas le temps pour leur administratif qui n’est pas drôle, car normalement c’est la secrétaire qui avant le faisait. Ils ont qu’à embaucher. 

+ ça va + on en fait. 

Idem Les caisses automatiques dans les magasins je suis contre 

Etc etc


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Emily a dit: 


> *Bonjour Chantou,
> Chez moi cela fait plusieurs années que nous devons aller sur le site de la PMI avec nos identifiants pour faire les entrées et sorties, si toutefois nous avons un soucis nous avons un numéro de téléphone à contacter pour toutes questions ou pour nous aider.
> C'est simple et rapide mais il faut le faire sous 7 jours et ne pas oublier de le faire !*


Oui même 8 jours … 1 jour de + c’est important. En général je le fais le dernier jour, très mauvaise élève 🫠🤭


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Alors j’ai eu le site, le nom du département.fr, mon identifiant et un code de malade donc copié collé. Pour les sorties rapides, pour les entrées, pas rapides. Question à compléter ... mais bon il faut le faire ...


----------



## Chris72 (14 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Sur quel site faut-il faire obligatoirement les entrées et les sorties des accueillis ?
> 
> Merci ☺️


Bonjour, 
Nous dans le Rhône c’est par mail à la Puéricultrice ou à la PMI . 

Bonne journée 
Chris


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Je suis dans le 25 et dans une grande ville toujours la vieille méthode avec la carnet de la PMI la feuille d entrée de l enfant et on doit joindre un planning et la feuille de sortie

Mais bon a condition que la PMI fasse correctement son travail à propos des entrées / sorties . Il y a 2 ans ma puer m appel et me dit madame P j aimerait faire le point avec vous sur les enfants que vous acceuiller . Est ce que vous avez toujours R ah ben non R ça fait 3 ans qu il est parti . Vous avez toujours T ah ben non T ça fait 2 ans qu elle est partie et la elle me répond ah ben vous travaillez plus alors  .... Et je lui répond L et J et A on disparu de vos écrans se  sont des enfants fantômes

Vive la PMI qui met rien à jour


----------



## valerie21 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Pour ma part en cote d or le CD nous fourni un carnet avec billet d entrée le rose billet de sortie le bleu que l on fourni au CD et billet blanc qui reste ds le carnet
Et on a intérêt de leur fournir car avertissement si l on ne le fait pas


----------



## chantal01 (15 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Sur quel site faut-il faire obligatoirement les entrées et les sorties des accueillis ?
> 
> Merci ☺️


bonjour, ce n'est pas le partout pareil, le mieux contacter ton CD, chez nous chaque fois qu'on fait renvoie une fiche navette on en reçois une nouvelle pour la fois d'après (16 ans que je suis ass mat) ça n'a pas changer je retourne en rar (comme tout document officiel). bonne journée


----------



## Jess (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Pour mon département L’Aube (10) la pmi a mis en place un site qui est sur prêt bien fait assistante maternelle.aube où l’on peut tout gérer entrée / sortie , changement d’adresse , nous pouvons aussi y mettre nos annonces place disponible, y a la liste de toutes les am du département.
Voilà voilà j’espère que tu as pu retrouver


----------



## SOURIS8413 (15 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Sur quel site faut-il faire obligatoirement les entrées et les sorties des accueillis ?
> 
> Merci ☺️


Bonjour Chantou
Il faut que vous fassiez la déclaration à la PMI de votre secteur (entrées et sorties des enfants accueillis) normalement la PMI vous fournit des feuilles de présence. 
Bonne fin de journée.


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

SOURIS8413 a dit: 


> Bonjour Chantou
> Il faut que vous fassiez la déclaration à la PMI de votre secteur (entrées et sorties des enfants accueillis) normalement la PMI vous fournit des feuilles de présence.
> Bonne fin de journée.


Bonjour Souris 

Non c’est bon. Avant c’était par mail mais depuis l’année dernière c’est sur le site du département.fr 

Pour les sorties c’est rapide 
Pour les entrées c’est long car il faut tout indiqué et avant par mail c’était hyper rapide. 

Donc peut-être bien mais c’est de l’administratif que normalement c’était au secrétariat de la PMI à faire mais comme il a été dit + haut la PMI n’était jamais à jour (entrées et sorties pas mises à jour)

Donc malheureusement comme pour tout, on est toujours mieux servi que par soi-même. 😏


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

Souris8413 ce n’est serait pas par hasard souris87 ? 😊


----------



## Kat (18 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Pour moi comme nanou91, comme d'habitude,  bonne  vieille méthode avec le formulaire par courrier ou mail. Jamais on m'a dit que l'on pouvait faire autrement.


Idem j'envoie tout par mail


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

Kat a dit: 


> Idem j'envoie tout par mail


Et bien à priori les PMI qui ne le font pas sont à la ramasse ….


----------



## assmatzam (18 Juillet 2022)

Ici, tout ce fait sur le site teleservice du val de Marne 
Que ce soit arrivé départ demande de dérogation, déclaration d'accident etc..


----------

